# Went on a date!



## Fawn (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey! I'm so excited. I've been talking to this guy online for a few months now, and over the last few weeks we've really showed interest in each other. We decided to go on our first date (which was yesterday afternoon). We went to the coffee shop and I was so nervous before hand, but I went in and the nervousness just melted away. We did alot of talking and everything seemed to go great  Even planning on going on another date this friday too 

Then, that same morning I went to the grocery store and didn't have my usual panic attacks which made me feel so good. I hope for more good days like that.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats! :clap Sounds like you two really hit it off.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That's great!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am glad that you are having good days. Hope there is more to come for you. :banana


----------



## Fawn (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks all! I really like having those good days and I only hope for more to come!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

:clap :clap :clap :yay :yay :yay


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

1 million percent awesome!

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## guabangetgitudeh!!!! (Apr 22, 2005)

remember: anxieties are merely fears, and the only way to get rid of fears is to go out there and do it.

also fears will never go away as long as U guys grow and try anything new in life


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

That's wonderful Fawn!  I hope all your days are good like that!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Fawn! :boogie :clap :clap :clap :boogie


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

awesome congrats


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

That's great news! Good luck on friday. :clap


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well done,thats great


----------

